# Random UGA football thoughts after 3 games



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2018)

1) Our wide receivers are outstanding.  Very few dropped passes.  They catch pretty much anything throw their way.  Lots of depth too.  I think this is the area I am the happiest about right now.

2) Somewhat concerned about lack of pass rush.  I am not sure we even have a sack thru 3 games. I know the other teams QB's have been throwing the ball quickly in short routes, but we have really not had the pressure I would have expected.

3) QB play is terrific, both guys are top notch as we expected.

4) RB play is strong, Hollifield looks great, not sure what the deal with Swift was yesterday, only got 4 carries on the first series and never saw him again.

5) I think Missouri will be a tough test with the great QB they have and our lack of pass rush so far.

6) LSU suddenly seems like it is going to be a real tough game, they are really strong along both lines of scrimmage.

7) The first 2 home games have been outrageously hot, the wife and I have had to leave both games at half time due to the heat.  Goodness, I wish TV did not control all the game times, but that is business and I understand, but I litterally hate the early starts during September.

8) Finally, Go DAWGS!!!  It is about to get real.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2018)

The LSU / Aubie game was ugly. It was fun because it was a close score but it was a sloppy game. As typical LSU displayed much more thuggery than talent. The main thing UGA has to focus on against LSWho is to stick to their game plan, their discipline and execute 100%. 

UGA has one sack against an opponent for a 3 yard loss. Kirby needs to get more comfortable showing 6 and dropping 2 to keep a passing QB off of their game, and then eventually showing 6 and bringing 6. I'm not too worried about their ability against Misery. In fact, I'm not too worried about them against any opponent this regular season. The biggest game of the year nationwide is going to be the Bama / UGA rematch and only one of them will be going to the NCCG this time around. 

As big a Tide fan as I am, I'm really wanting to see Kirby and UGA get their shot. I honestly feel that there are very few teams nationwide that can hang with them. 

If they end up playing OSWho then all they need is tear away jerseys. OSWho can't play without holding on every single play. 

Off topic, but just wondering. Has anyone noticed how there are a ton of late hits out of bounds this year and not a single one of them are being called for a penalty? It's almost like the refs are looking so hard for a targeting call that they are ignoring the out of bound penalties.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 16, 2018)

9. We have yet to be tested. Interested to see us play LSU. I hope they haven’t gotten cocky beating up on high school teams. 
10.kirby has yet to show his hand on D. He hasn’t had to. Like you said, Hope to see some more pressure on the QB, and I think we will when the time comes.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 16, 2018)

1)Agreed. And the freshmen we haven’t seen yet have the potential to be even better. 

2)Kirby and Mel haven’t run a heavy pass rush in 3 seasons IMO. They do a great job of shutting down gaps and controlling the run game. The secondary is great at covering the deep threat. So all that’s left is short yardage quick throws. That doesn’t leave much time for a sack. 

3)Agreed, but Fromm is still considerably ahead of Fields IMO. If Fromm got hurt I think we’d be okay, but you can tell Fields is doing far fewer check downs and play changes at the line. I don’t feel he 100% knows the offense yet. I think he’s getting so much play time solely because Kirby and Jim saw just how quick you can need a guy to step in and produce ASAP when Eason went down. 

4)I said all offseason I’d be 0% surprised if Holyfield had a break out year. But Smart said Swift is perfectly fine. They were just rotating some other guys. 

5)I think the Mizzou game goes much like South Carolina. Maybe worse. I think SC had a better defense. Dawgs win by 3 TD or more. 

6)LSU looks good. Their deep threat is real. They’re very balanced with the run game too. I’m also wondering if AU was really that good though. After watching Washington struggle with Utah, I’m questioning if we’ve actually seen AU tested. 

7)Kirby has said the team likes the day games because they think they play well in the heat and are better conditioned. I know that’s all the SC fans talked about is how GA would struggle in the heat in Columbia. But they managed it well and dominated that game. 


Go Dawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 16, 2018)

Id be vary concerned if the D only has one sack against the competition they've been playing. We had the USCe game on while I was cooking a big fish fry last weekend so I can't say I've actually watched UGA play but the lack of sacks ain't good


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2018)

I am concerned how MTSU was getting 7 yards on first down, running the ball. They did it many times.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am concerned how MTSU was getting 7 yards on first down, running the ball. They did it many times.


I think they were more concerned with the pass defense. That kid passed for 400+ yards the week before.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2018)

One thing I saw from being there, vs tv, is how many times Nauta got open when Fromm was QB and he would not throw to him. Fields came in and hit Nauta on a couple of good pass plays.  I don't know why Fromm doesn't see the TE's more often.  One time, Nauta was 10 yards from the nearest defender and would have scored a TD probably.  Everyone in the stadium yelled, he's open.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 16, 2018)

I see no reason why UGA doesn't head back to the championship game this year. Auburn will be the biggest test.


----------



## Horns (Sep 16, 2018)

LSU looked horrible yesterday but won. Their QB has no touch on the ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> One thing I saw from being there, vs tv, is how many times Nauta got open when Fromm was QB and he would not throw to him. Fields came in and hit Nauta on a couple of good pass plays.  I don't know why Fromm doesn't see the TE's more often.  One time, Nauta was 10 yards from the nearest defender and would have scored a TD probably.  Everyone in the stadium yelled, he's open.



For some reason Fromm does not fill comfortable wit Nauta. He has dropped some passes, so it may be a trust issue.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 16, 2018)

I too was happy Fields sees the TE as a weapon and goes to him.
Fromm had a few plays where he looked lost.
We are gonna wallop Mizz with 40-50 pts minimum.
Don’t understand our lack of about pressure but it may be time to blitz some.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2018)

The only thing that worries me is tge D. Offense is on a level all it’s own. Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing that worries me is tge D. Offense is on a level all it’s own. Go Dawgs



This. ^ There were many small but significant in the big picture miscues by the D. Middle T's rushing attack was peeling off big yards on 1st down. Maybe the team was phoning this one in because basically it was a scrimmage. Our O is off the chain good. Don't know why Swift saw limited action but Holifield and Herrien looked good. Cade Mays at LT showed his inexperience with a couple of holding calls that cost us. I hope he learns how to block without holding quick.

LSU and the Barn worry me even more after watching them play. You can say they were sloppy, thugs etc. but both teams rose to the occasion when they had to.

If Alabama continues to play lights out like they did Saturday night no college team will beat them and they could probably beat some pro teams. Jalen Hurts came in and the offense not only didn't miss a beat they might have played better. When you're 26-2, won 2 NCG's and you lose the starting QB position that's a sign your team has talent people only dream of. This may be the best team Bama has put on the field in the last 10 years. After the first 11 seconds of the game where they spotted Ole Miss a TD they were on streamlined promenade. I got bored half way through the 3rd qtr and just couldn't watch anymore.

Then there's the gators and KY. Anybody who dismisses them is foolish.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2018)

I think CKS, wanted to see a lot of backups play Saturday. It is his way of finding out who wants to play the most. Kirby probably knows that Alabama is going to be hard to beat this year. But in the next two years I think we gonna see  Georgia team, that will take no prisoners.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think CKS, wanted to see a lot of backups play Saturday. It is his way of finding out who wants to play the most. Kirby probably knows that Alabama is going to be hard to beat this year. But in the next two years I think we gonna see  Georgia team, that will take no prisoners.



Yes sir, no doubt about it.


----------



## Horns (Sep 16, 2018)

I just want to see UGA play fundamentals. Keep penalties down, no blown assignments. The TD that MTSU scored yesterday was because of a poor route to the ball. Reed should have went behind the others


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think CKS, wanted to see a lot of backups play Saturday. It is his way of finding out who wants to play the most. Kirby probably knows that Alabama is going to be hard to beat this year. But in the next two years I think we gonna see  Georgia team, that will take no prisoners.


I agree. I see Ga winning the east but not having enough defense to go blow for blow with Bamas offense.


Horns said:


> I just want to see UGA play fundamentals. Keep penalties down, no blown assignments. The TD that MTSU scored yesterday was because of a poor route to the ball. Reed should have went behind the others


Agreed. A rare poor play for Reed.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2018)

In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting. I'm not saying he's starter material right now, but Fromm is just average IMO. At some point this year our D is going to let us down and we will need every point we can get. I like a running QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2018)

Bama looks better than any team they’ve had under the Saban dynasty. It is what is. Saban is like check mate!!!!


----------



## Duff (Sep 16, 2018)

riprap said:


> In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting. I'm not saying he's starter material right now, but Fromm is just average IMO. At some point this year our D is going to let us down and we will need every point we can get. I like a running QB.




Wow. Dude had the nat’l championship won as a freshman QB(if not for 1 bone head secondary play), has completed over 80% of his passes with 6 tds vs 1 isn’t as a sophomore. Average? Really?

Quincy Carter was average. Well, maybe not, but you get the picture.


----------



## Duff (Sep 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama looks better than any team they’ve had under the Saban dynasty. It is what is. Saban is like check mate!!!!



Agree with that ^^


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting. I'm not saying he's starter material right now, but Fromm is just average IMO. At some point this year our D is going to let us down and we will need every point we can get. I like a running QB.



You been drankin'?  Fromm is an awesome quarterback and has a great record to show it.

Fields' main draw is his dual element, but he obviously doesn't know the offense at this point.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting. I'm not saying he's starter material right now, but Fromm is just average IMO. At some point this year our D is going to let us down and we will need every point we can get. I like a running QB.


You think tua is below average?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Id be vary concerned if the D only has one sack against the competition they've been playing. We had the USCe game on while I was cooking a big fish fry last weekend so I can't say I've actually watched UGA play but the lack of sacks ain't good




Why? Kirby hasn't shown much and in the USCe game he didn't show much. When he did show something we would have a 5 man front and constantly pressured Jake Bentley. We held Carolina to 54 rushing yards!!!
For all of you that is worried about Dawgs. Calm down. The Dawgs are just getting ramped up. We may lose a game but Kirby has this team turned around and there are some great things to come. If you can't see that, please stop rooting for the Dawgs. You're the ones making the Dawgs look bad. Cause it's certainly not the Product on the field!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why? Kirby hasn't shown much and in the USCe game he didn't show much. When he did show something we would have a 5 man front and constantly pressured Jake Bentley. We held Carolina to 54 rushing yards!!!
> For all of you that is worried about Dawgs. Calm down. The Dawgs are just getting ramped up. We may lose a game but Kirby has this team turned around and there are some great things to come. If you can't see that, please stop rooting for the Dawgs. You're the ones making the Dawgs look bad. Cause it's certainly not the Product on the field!


Every team has "those" fans. We call them Negavols on the orange side of life.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting.





riprap said:


> but Fromm is just average IMO


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama looks better than any team they’ve had under the Saban dynasty. It is what is. Saban is like check mate!!!!



He's most likely checkmate for this year but not next year. CKS will have our whole program stacked top to bottom with coached up 5 stars with depth out the wazoo.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He's most likely checkmate for this year but not next year. CKS will have our whole program stacked top to bottom with coached up 5 stars with depth out the wazoo.



Problem for Saban is he's going to be saying checkmate very soon to cap off his career. CKS isn't going anywhere! Great things are in store for the Dawg Nation!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting. I'm not saying he's starter material right now, but Fromm is just average IMO. At some point this year our D is going to let us down and we will need every point we can get. I like a running QB.


While I totally agree with you about the defense, your point about Fromm being just average may have been the stupidest thing ever said on Woodys.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> While I totally agree with you about the defense, your point about Fromm being just average may have been the stupidest thing ever said on Woodys.



Well I don't know about stupidest thing ever on Woody's but I would have to say it wasn't well thought out. riprap is a DGD. Let's give him the opportunity to revise and extend his remarks.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 17, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Well I don't know about stupidest thing ever on Woody's but I would have to say it wasn't well thought out. riprap is a DGD. Let's give him the opportunity to revise and extend his remarks.


If you read between the lines of what Duff and Mud posted, I think you will see the same response.  Maybe Rip had been drankin.


----------



## Horns (Sep 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting. I'm not saying he's starter material right now, but Fromm is just average IMO. At some point this year our D is going to let us down and we will need every point we can get. I like a running QB.


Ludicrous. Fromm is way above above


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 17, 2018)

More to QB than passing or running .
The term “field general “ applies here.
Fields looks great and exciting to have him but he has not beat out Fromm.
Fromm managed the game as a freshman . Look at the audibles in the Rose Bowl game and without his poise in 4th, I don’t think we win that game.
He had not taken a step back in 2018


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 17, 2018)

Even Gary Daniels takes a break from talking about Bama to mention how great Fromm is. I was watching a completely unrelated game (not even SEC) and ole Gary mentioned a QB did something spectacular and said "much like Jake Fromm, it's the little things like that not everyone notices but only great QBs do".


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 17, 2018)

Also a hats off to my neighbor Rodrigo"Hot Rod or as I call him "Specs"  Blankenship.  Perfect on all his field goal attempts and PATs, and has yet to allow a kick off return.  Makes the Mark Richt dreaded pooch kick obsolete.


----------



## across the river (Sep 17, 2018)

riprap said:


> In order to get to the promise land we will need Fields to be starting. I'm not saying he's starter material right now, but Fromm is just average IMO. At some point this year our D is going to let us down and we will need every point we can get. I like a running QB.



Bama with Saban has won a national championship with Jalen Hurts, Jake Coker,  Blake Sims, AJ McCarron, and Greg Mc Elroy. None of those are anywhere near as talented as Fromm, and if you don't believe me look at where they were drafted and where Fromm is projected to go.  The above names were average quarterbacks, and Saban won with all of them using a suffocating defense and punishing run game.      Now TUA is a different breed from all of them, which is why Saban has the best team he as ever had.  He finally has an above average QB.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why? Kirby hasn't shown much and in the USCe game he didn't show much. When he did show something we would have a 5 man front and constantly pressured Jake Bentley. We held Carolina to 54 rushing yards!!!
> For all of you that is worried about Dawgs. Calm down. The Dawgs are just getting ramped up. We may lose a game but Kirby has this team turned around and there are some great things to come. If you can't see that, please stop rooting for the Dawgs. You're the ones making the Dawgs look bad. Cause it's certainly not the Product on the field!




^this^

Also, 19 First Year Players played against MTSU on Saturday..

https://247sports.com/college/georg...men-against-Middle-Tennessee-State-122011977/

        Kirby Smart
Making Georgia Great Again!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 18, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^this^
> 
> Also, 19 First Year Players played against MTSU on Saturday


He’s definitely building depth. I like it. You can’t grow the “next man up” mentality when the next man up hasn’t played a down.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2018)

Fromm has not had to put a game on his shoulders and bail us out. I don't think you can count out how big Chubb and Michelle were. Who was "QB" on the last play of the game in the rose bowl. They also tried the wild dawg to go ahead in the national championship game in the final drive before OT. You put the ball in the hands of your best player when the game is on the line. Fromm makes a lot of throws where the recievers have to make extreme adjustments to catch the ball. The dink and dunk has worked so far. The big plays are made in the running game. I'm sure Fromm is making better decisions at the line of scrimmage, Thats what's keeping him in the game


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2018)

Duff said:


> Wow. Dude had the nat’l championship won as a freshman QB(if not for 1 bone head secondary play), has completed over 80% of his passes with 6 tds vs 1 isn’t as a sophomore. Average? Really?
> 
> Quincy Carter was average. Well, maybe not, but you get the picture.


You can also say we get a field goal and win the game if Fromm doesn't bounce it off a guys helmet. Goes both ways


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> You think tua is below average?


You think Fromm is better than tua.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2018)

riprap said:


> Thats what's keeping him in the game




Sorry Rip, but.... Kirby is keeping him in the game. If Kirby felt Fields was better and ready he would be in the game. Fromm is the better QB and that is the sole reason he is starting. This is not a Richt team that feels kids should play due to seniority. The best man gets the job.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2018)

I didn't say Fromm doesn't deserve to be the starter. I don't want to see fields starting right now. I said in order for us to get to the promise land Fields will need to be the starter or at least be put in, in more meaningful snaps when and if we get behind. In order to beat a team like bama were going to have to get some kind of points on almost every possession.


----------



## Gabooner (Sep 19, 2018)

Why is D'Andre Swift not getting more playing time? I have been wondering, but haven't heard. Is he hurt?  He was a stud last year and I figured him to be the no. 1 back, but hasn't seen the field much so far this year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

Gabooner said:


> Why is D'Andre Swift not getting more playing time? I have been wondering, but haven't heard. Is he hurt?  He was a stud last year and I figured him to be the no. 1 back, but hasn't seen the field much so far this year.




I am also very curious.  Never thought I would say I would rather have Hollyfield in there rather than Swift, but the truth is Hollyfield has been better.  Now if Swift is hurt, it makes sense why he has not played much. I remember Swift was hurt most of spring practice, and did not play in the G day game, maybe he is having some lingering affects.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 19, 2018)

riprap said:


> You think Fromm is better than tua.


Stat wise yes. That’s why I axed you what I did. I don’t really care. We will all get to see soon enough.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2018)

If swift is hurt, we need to leave him out until he is ready. IF we can afford to.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 19, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If swift is hurt, we need to leave him out until he is ready. IF we can afford to.


Kirby said after the MTSU game that Swift is fine. He got early carries then they wanted to get other guys reps and before you knew if the score was way up and Cook and Hudson were making carries.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 19, 2018)

They let everyone and their momma get carries! I honestly believe Swift just got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> IF we can afford to.



swift has taken a back seat for now. Holyfield has been a monster in practice and getting the reps in the game. You practice hard or you lose reps! 

I’m loving it! No one is safe! Compete or get off the field!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 20, 2018)

riprap said:


> Fromm makes a lot of throws where the recievers have to make extreme adjustments to catch the ball.



This is called "Putting it where ONLY your guy can catch it"

I see this as a sign of a great QB in that he is trusting his receivers to "make a play" and not risking an interception by throwing a "jump" ball where the defender has an equal chance of making a play on it. I've watched Fields throw several balls this year that in my opinion he shouldn't have thrown that against better quality defenders may have been picked off. Now MAYBE he knew what he was doing, obviously he had some sense because they weren't picked, but maybe also he was trying a little too hard to impress or was falling back on "Well, I made throw last year in High School, so I can still get away with it now". That ain't gonna cut it against the likes of LSU, Auburn and certainly not Alabama DB's.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Swift is the best back on the team...they're keeping him fresh for the tougher SEC opponents.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2018)

Something is going on, Kearis Jackson been taking snaps at TB this week.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 20, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Something is going on, Kearis Jackson been taking snaps at TB this week.


I actually saw a tweet that Swift had his hamstring wrapped up in practice but was still putting in work. Sounds like he may have felt "something" and the coaches didn't want to take any chances with Mizz, LSU, etc coming up fast.

Also, I like Jackson taking snaps. 6' and 205# with a 4.5 40 time is almost a Sony clone. I'm not making a direct comparison, but he could be a good fit there since there are a stable of upcoming WRs that are 6'-3" and taller.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2018)

I hope the dogs are undefeated going into the SECCG


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 21, 2018)

jbird1 said:


> Swift is the best back on the team...they're keeping him fresh for the tougher SEC opponents.



Holyfield will be better than swift. Holyfield runs like a UGA running back, runs angry and gets behind his pads


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> I hope the dogs are undefeated going into the SECCG


Not me! I hope they sneak into the playoffs without playing in the SECCG and get an extra week of rest.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 21, 2018)

Fromm has not played in the 4th qrtr yet this season. Don’t expect huge numbers from him, he’s a distributor of the ball to guys who both run it and catch it well.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2018)

Fromm looked...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2018)

jbird1 said:


> Swift is the best back on the team...they're keeping him fresh for the tougher SEC opponents.




?????  Where do you get this from?  Everything I hear is the Hollyfield finally woke up and is showing that he is a much tougher runner.  He doesn't have Swift's speed, but the boy likes to lower his helmet and plow over defensive players.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> ?????  Where do you get this from?  Everything I hear is the Hollyfield finally woke up and is showing that he is a much tougher runner.  He doesn't have Swift's speed, but the boy likes to lower his helmet and plow over defensive players.


This. He is a 5'-11" and 215# wrecking ball. I'd like the see him fed the rock constantly. Mix in some 2 back sets and let Swift catch out of the backfield to keep them guessing.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Holyfield will be better than swift. Holyfield runs like a UGA running back, runs angry and gets behind his pads



Well he certainly looked that way last Saturday. Whether he's better than Swift remains to be seen.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2018)

As usual I am worried. Now I am worried about our O Line and D Line. The O Line got pushed around some by Mizzou, and the D Line has been weak against the run. I expected the D Line to have some troubles this year, but felt like our O Line would knock everybody off the ball, but that has not happened, with the exception of the 2nd half of the Carolina game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2018)

And now we are short 2 O Line starters.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah our lines got dominated Saturday. When the leading tackler on the team is a CB its a problem because the D-line is in the linebackers laps. As good as Cade Mays has looked, he's still very inexperienced against an SEC pass rush and that showed when he came in against Mizzou. If their timetable is correct Cleveland should be back by UF which will be great. I don't know how they can improve our D-line other than they need to quit playing soft and play angry like D-lineman should.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2018)

1st half our lines got dominated.  2nd half, the offensive line took over and started opening big holes.  Some folks need to actually watch the game and read the stats.

Defense was obviously in pass defense most of the game and their receivers got shut down.  Only one tight end emerged and then Baker was put on him and that ended that as well.  Our offense was scoring so fast, the defense was not getting enough rest.  When asked, Fromm said the plan in the 2nd half was to ram it down their throats, but he would look and see too many receivers breaking free deep and he took the shots.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 26, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> 1st half our lines got dominated.  2nd half, the offensive line took over and started opening big holes.  Some folks need to actually watch the game and read the stats.
> 
> Defense was obviously in pass defense most of the game and their receivers got shut down.  Only one tight end emerged and then Baker was put on him and that ended that as well.  Our offense was scoring so fast, the defense was not getting enough rest.  When asked, Fromm said the plan in the 2nd half was to ram it down their throats, but he would look and see too many receivers breaking free deep and he took the shots.



Stats mean nothing when you actually watch the game. Statistically, our defense dominated, had 2 scores and didn't allow Locke to throw a TD. But watching the game, our defense got bullied and pushed around. If that was LSU or Auburn we get embarrassed.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 26, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Yeah our lines got dominated Saturday. When the leading tackler on the team is a CB its a problem because the D-line is in the linebackers laps. As good as Cade Mays has looked, he's still very inexperienced against an SEC pass rush and that showed when he came in against Mizzou. If their timetable is correct Cleveland should be back by UF which will be great. I don't know how they can improve our D-line other than they need to quit playing soft and play angry like D-lineman should.


Not really. We had a five man box and took away the pass. Made them run instead of pass. I have another video that explains it but I can’t post it due to the language. If you want you can find it on YouTube , Uga can and will stop the run is it’s title. Same thing happened with Middle Tennessee took away the pass.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 1, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> ?????  Where do you get this from?  Everything I hear is the Hollyfield finally woke up and is showing that he is a much tougher runner.  He doesn't have Swift's speed, but the boy likes to lower his helmet and plow over defensive players.



That's just my opinion...  I personally would pick Swift over Holyfield if I were drafting one let's say. I believe he has better vision, burst and natural instincts.  Since I made the comment you are referring to, we have learned that Swift has been nursing a groin pull.


----------



## riprap (Mar 12, 2020)

...


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


>


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2020)

Hmmmm


----------



## TinKnocker (Mar 12, 2020)

mguthrie said:


>


Odd, I don't recall Fields getting to the promised land.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Odd, I don't recall Fields getting to the promised land.


He didn't even win his bowl game.. He choked.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Odd, I don't recall Fields getting to the promised land.


He would have if he'd of been the starter at tUGA


----------



## TinKnocker (Mar 12, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> He would have if he'd of been the starter at tUGA


We already know you think highly of him. This was a weird way to remind us.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> We already know you think highly of him. This was a weird way to remind us.


Oh. I'm not the only one. It's only butt hurt Georgia fans that don't like him


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> We already know you think highly of him. This was a weird way to remind us.


If your referring to bumping this thread you can thank your buddy riprap. It is very entertaining though


----------



## TinKnocker (Mar 12, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> If your referring to bumping this thread


No I’m referring to you acknowledging he coulda won it at GA because GA > OSU. ?

Your words. Not mine.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

I can’t believe y’all are still on Fields and Fromm while neither are at UGA and neither have won a Natty!

Time to move on to the 2020 Heisman Winner....Jamie Newman!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 12, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I can’t believe y’all are still on Fields and Fromm while neither are at UGA and neither have won a Natty!
> 
> Time to move on to the 2020 Heisman Winner....Jamie Newman!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 13, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> No I’m referring to you acknowledging he coulda won it at GA because GA > OSU. ?
> 
> Your words. Not mine.



^^^^


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 13, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I can’t believe y’all are still on Fields and Fromm while neither are at UGA and neither have won a Natty!
> 
> Time to move on to the 2020 Heisman Winner....Jamie Newman!


I agree. You dawg fans should be ecstatic. You're going from a no threat QB, to a duel threat QB. Times are achangin for the dawgs!


----------

